# Update 4C2F to D20 Modern



## yasmin (Mar 3, 2003)

Anybody knows when the update of 4C2F to D20 Modern will be available????

Regards,


----------



## Morrus (Mar 3, 2003)

Rangerwickett has actually finished writing it, so it's just a question of getting it laid out etc. now.  Hopefully shouldn't be too long!


----------



## netnomad (Mar 5, 2003)

Woot!

Sorry it just had to be said.


----------

